# Lost seaman



## tazdevil (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there 
can anyone help I lost my grandfather on the ALDINGTON COURT after she was sank on the 31 st october 1942 on this site both my father and i have actually found a listing of his father WILLIAM IVOR NELSON this is the most information we have ever got even to the listing of him being third engineer officer 
All we know is that the ship was torpedoed but the crew managed to get to the life rafts the men in the smaller of the 2 life rafts were rescued but the larger life raft was lost we have no information on what happened to the large life raft and wondered if any one has any information on this as to be honest we would appreciate some closure 

Many thanks 

Andy


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard Andy.
If you would care to click on to our 'Directory' (at the top of the page) and then onto 'shipping companies' an alphabetical list comes up in which you will find Court Line listed. Click onto this and you will find Aldington Court listed. Click on this name and it will bring up a photo and details of her loss including the crew members who tragically lost their lives.
Peter
Moderating Team(Thumb)


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Please check out this website :

www.benjidog.co.uk/Court/index_files/Page469.htm (webmaster a SN Member)

which provides excellent coverage and details of the incident in which your grandfather was one of the casualties at the hands of U-172 submarine.

William Ivor Nelson is mentioned, 30 year old 3rd Engineer of the vessel, husband of Violet R. Nelson of Rumney, Cardiff, and an image of the relevant Tower Hill memorial plaque recording those lost, amounting to 25 men, although in other accounts it is stated that of the total crew complement of 44, 34 were lost including the Master, Captain A. Stuart.

Comprehensive details of the ship herself are also given.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome Andy,
Your grandfather has a medal listing held at Kew in piece* BT 395/1.* This can be downloaded for £3.50.
Regards


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Andy, from the Flat bit of Europe. When I was an apprentice with BTD at Cardiff Docks, there was a Tool/Blacksmith called Nelson. A more senior apprentice to me was called Ray Nelson, he was later a third engineer with Blue Star. He came ashore and lived in Barry, working at one of the chemical/plastic works in Barry as a fitter. You are probably related to them.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Andy,

A warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
It's good to see that you that you are getting responses to your query – however, now that you have joined, have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Andy,
There is a survivors report for ALDINGTON COURT in the British national archive, which may help.
Piece number ADM199/2142 page 394
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...CATID=5054527&SearchInit=4&CATREF=adm199/2142
If you need help to obtain this do***ent, just shout, someone will put you right.

Roger


----------

